# 5 Button M$ Intellimouse

## MerleCorey

My Intellimouse has 5 buttons, I always used the two buttons on its sides to navigate back and forth in web pages in M$IE, I want to be able to do the same in Konqueror, is it possible?

So that the left side button will go back and the right side button will go forward in Konqueror.

Thanks beforehand.

----------

## Diezel

```
#emerge x11-misc/imwheel
```

And use it! There's a good doc on howto in Documentation, Tips & tricks.

But to get what you want use it like this,

make .imwheelrc in you /home directory.

And put this in it!

".*"

None, Up, Alt_L|Left

None, Down, Alt_L|Right

Set up! It'll now work like in IE

EDIT=

Almost forgot!

Put this in your /etc/X11/XF86Config file

```
Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "Buttons"     "7"

    Option "ZaxisMapping" "6 7"

```

[/code]

----------

## MerleCorey

thanks, it works great except one minor glitch - the mouse wheel wont respond... any ideas?

----------

## Diezel

And you did set up the ZAxisMapping in your /etc/X11/XF86Config!?

That should do it....

----------

## MerleCorey

I did - it thinks that the buttons on the sides are the wheel...

----------

## Blurpy

Add this: 

```
imwheel -k -b "67"
```

 to your .xinitrc or something. I think that makes it use the right settings for the scroll wheel.

----------

## samokk

Everything is explained in 

http://www.xfree86.org/~dawes/4.3.0/mouse.html

No need to use any external program, X can manage it, at least for well-programmed apps (or apps using decent toolkits - qt, gtk, etc)

sam

----------

## MerleCorey

Thanks for the replies, I've finally found a solution, I had to run

xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5"

before running imwheel, I added them both to a small script that I put in KDE's Autostart dir, works great.

----------

